# My empty spot; Any Ideas?



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone,[/b]
[/b]
This time I want to show you what I did to this one spot in my layout that has been empty for a while. I had no idea of what I could have there until not to long ago. This is what I came up with. [/b]
[/b]
See if you guys like it and if you have a favorite scene or detail. I hope they are the same as my favorite details, which some of my friends came up and helped with.[/b]


































































































































































































Can you relate it to a city that you have been to? What city is that? 

Talk to you guys soon.
[/b]


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful! Thanks for posting these pictures. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's very impressive! Good idea. It realy has an urban atmosphere. 
What material did you use for the buildings?


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Five stars!!!!!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

At first it was looking a little empty. But, I like the way you presented the progress and really like the outcome. Beautiful use of false fronts! What are the two tower type structures on either side? 

Dave 

Just thought maybe signal lights at the first crossmembers for the tunnel tracks.This might make them more a part of the overall scene.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Paul, 

All my buildings and False fronts are made out of steel also they powder coated with a rust resistant primer. I live out in Arizona and the buildings stay out all year around; being made out of steel make the buildings pretty much indestructible.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Dave, 

You spotted one of my favorite details of this diorama. If you look at the picture before the last and the last one... I'm pretty sure you'll able to figure it out. See if you guys can spot other stuff like that...


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

It says a little Santa Barbara to me. Excellent work. 

-Brian


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Totally cool.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I see a bit of old town and European flavour here .... 19'th century vintage


Anyone been to Europe or Quebec City? 

There is one street in Quebec City that came to mind when I viewed this scene... damm if I can remember. 


gg

PS: the Ice rink, I think fits better than the station stop.. There seems to be two different architecture styles at play here and they may conflict.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wrong towers Dan. The underground passthrough is nice, but I'm talking about the "trellis bases" at the tunnel openings and wondering about a way to incorporate them into the overall scene.Although not overly distracting just trying to better use them. 

Dave 

Just thought maybe signal lights at the first crossmember on each to show tunnel track condition; i.e. clear caution stop


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan 
Thats looks great. You need to go into busness.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Nice!!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I see people going down to a subway, I wonder what he is hiding under there









I wish I had 1/4 the creativity, just to cool.

tom h


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great. Dan, what are you using to make your signs?


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Great scenes Dan, 
The isolated vignettes of activity really pull the whole thing together. The building look amazing. 
Nice job, 
Don


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments. The idea for this diorama was to create a Chicago downtown area scene. 

Dave those towers are a trellis that supports my overhead train system.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Now, that's a real amazing structure!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, The overhead is just as impressive as the scene you've created. 

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CCSII on 05/19/2009 2:45 PM
Five stars!!!!!


I agree. Very, very nice. I could look at that city scene all day.

Dave


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

i showed the pics of your porch to my wife. 
her comment about the last two : "print it out, show it to a welder! i want that for my roses, but in white!" 
she completely ignored the fine city-modell, you made.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Did anyone notice the steps down to the basement businesses on two of the buildings? What kind of business would you have in a basement setting like that?


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Women what are you going to do... It is always interesting, how someone sees something totally different.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

A tobacco shop or jeweler.A shoe repair service.TV /radio small appliance repair. Any and all could be used in a basement. An up and coming new attorney even. A book keeper even a record shop. 

Dave


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Dan it must have taken lot of Patience to assemble that. 

Chillicharlie


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Dave - those are great ideas, I remember we had a shoe repairman back in my home town; we also had a seamstress if I remember right. 

Chillcahrlie - Yes I do have a lot of Patience but not as much as I used to have.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey everybody... Is anybody going to the Big Train Show this weekend? If you do, I hope to see you there; stop by and say hi. 

Dan


----------

